# Canadian source for guitar parts?



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to buys some misc. parts for a tele (switch, input jack etc.) as well as some P90 pickup covers but can't find anywhere in Canada that stocks this stuff.
All the US stores want crazy amounts for shipping.

Anybody know a place?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

You can try Bezdez on eBay. They're Canadian and great people to deal with. Fast, reasonable shipping rates. 

Shop eBay Canada Store - bezdez:: ELECTRIC GUITAR PICKUPS, VIOLIN PARTS


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I never used them, but you might try Guitar Parts Canada - Canada's largest and most complete guitar parts and accessories store - We supply: ABM Acoustic Image Bartolini Bixonic Carl Martin Chunk Systems GeorgeL Graphtech Guyatone Hipshot Jacques Kent Armstrong Lace Lindy Fralin Pickup


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Furtz said:


> I never used them, but you might try Guitar Parts Canada - Canada's largest and most complete guitar parts and accessories store - We supply: ABM Acoustic Image Bartolini Bixonic Carl Martin Chunk Systems GeorgeL Graphtech Guyatone Hipshot Jacques Kent Armstrong Lace Lindy Fralin Pickup


guitarpartscanada have a really bad reputation, nothing is in stock and bad email communitation.

Check out this thread about them.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

zurn said:


> guitarpartscanada have a really bad reputation, nothing is in stock and bad email communitation.


Agreed. Do a search for guitarpartscanada on here before considering using them.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Agreed. Do a search for guitarpartscanada on here before considering using them.


I added the link to the thread about them on my post.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.
Unfortunately none of the places mentioned have all the parts I'm looking for.
I've found 3-4 places from the US but the shipping rates are ridiculous.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't find the shipping rates from Guitar Fetish to be ridiculous, and they're one of the few companies in the states I deal with that does shipping via post, instead of the dreaded brown van.

I just received a pickup from them this week. 10 days via mail. Shipping was $10 - or about equivalent to what a company in Canada would have to charge for Expresspost.

Previously ordered a pickup and pickguard for another guitar from them. No problems either time.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh yeah GFS! I forgot about them. Let me check to see if they have the parts I need.

Thanks for reminding me about them!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Darn. No P90 covers over at GFS.
They seem to have everything else I need though.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

You could always try Jon Moore at Tone for Days to see if he can help with the P90 cover. For other parts there is also Choppersmusic out of Sherwood Park, Alberta. 

Regards,


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

P 90 Pickup Covers


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I was actually on that site earlier today. Those are the P90 covers I need but they don't have any other parts I need unfortunately. Shipping was like $8 for $8 pickup covers.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

captainbrew said:


> I was actually on that site earlier today. Those are the P90 covers I need but they don't have any other parts I need unfortunately. Shipping was like $8 for $8 pickup covers.


Yes, I hate paying shipping too but I think of it this way. If I had to drive to TO to pick up something, it would cost me $15 for gas. Sometimes that helps me to justify the shipping. Hope you find a cheaper option.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Like some of the other posters, have it shipped via the mail and the shipping is quite reasonable. I had a guitar shipped from Texas via mail to Canada and it cost me $25.00 and no tax and no brokerage fees.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

stewmac and allparts are great. i've always gotten good service from both. shipping is USPS/CanPost

only downside is the 2-3 week wait since its regular post service.

long and mcquade stocks a lot of parts as well, at least my local one does.

they carry CTS pots, fender switches, jacks and switches as well. same pricing as allparts.

smaller orders are kind of tough. you won't get a shipping break anywhere for that kind of thing. I always wait until i ahve 30-50$ worth of stuff before i make orders from the sotuh


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Try these guys Guitar FX 4 U
Or maybe La Music?


----------



## Loudguitars.com (Jan 29, 2011)

WannabeGood said:


> You could always try Jon Moore at Tone for Days to see if he can help with the P90 cover. For other parts there is also Choppersmusic out of Sherwood Park, Alberta.
> 
> Regards,



Ya Choppers music for sure, he is awesome. Failing that GFS is the way to go US or not, the prices are super fair and shipping is reasonable. I have never been hit with any duties on small orders from them.


----------



## mbmdk (Mar 7, 2011)

Craigslist is always a good option..sometimes some great deals !!


----------



## Clownwithnohead (Jun 15, 2013)

Just bought some parts from Anchor Guitars located in Vancouver. Local, good price, they have a website and sell parts as well as beautiful guitars. Canadian option for Canadians and they support the local scene, so if you are looking in Canada or live in the lower mainland, check them out. Awesome shop, extremely helpful staff!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

captainbrew said:


> All the US stores want crazy amounts for shipping.


AllParts offers $20 flat rate shipping to Canada. Whether that is cheap or not may depend on the size of ones order.

http://www.allparts.com/How-much-is-shipping_df_39.html


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

dradlin said:


> captainbrew said:
> 
> 
> > All the US stores want crazy amounts for shipping.
> ...


$20 flat rate is certainly better than RS Guitarworks. Love their Super volume pots but not a fan of the way the S&H charge is a percentage of the amount of your order. Went in w/ a few guys on an order mistakenly thinking that it would be cheaper to split the shipping but RS stick it to us even though the box was tiny & sent via USPS.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Duplicate post, d'oh!


----------

